# broadband in cities..



## mafia_gta (Jan 23, 2005)

can anyone tell which broadband is in ahmedabad?


----------



## 24online (Dec 29, 2006)

*hp://airtel-broadband.com/ 

hp://www.tataindicombroadband.in/ 

hp://broadband.sify.com/master_pricelist.php

hp://www.reliancecommunications.co.in/Infocomm/Broadband/broadband_broadband.html
hp://www.reliancebroadband.com
hp://www.relianceinfo.com/Infocomm/Broadband/broadband_individuals.html

hp://www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm 

hp://mtnlmumbai.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm

hp://www.24online.co.in/ratecard.htm 

hp://www.iqara.net/homezone/suvidha/products.htm

hp://www.xbroadband.in/html/schemes.htm 

hp://pacenet-india.com/

hp://www.in2cable.com/cahm.html

hp://www.hathway.com/bci/packages.htm

hp://www.powersurfer.net/products.html

hp://aksh.in/TARIFFP1.html

hp://web.my7star.com/cable_internet/residential_plans.html

hp://www.hotwireindia.net/hotwire/rates.html*

hp = http...

if u know more,,, just post link or write latest tariff...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 29, 2006)

> hp = http...
> 
> if u know more,,, just post link or write latest tariff...



hmm... may i know whats the problem in posting the direct link... Forum rules do allow it, its not a Warez forum... 

anyway nice information... but should have posted the direct link...


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2006)

Also you can post direct link but just UNCHECK " automatically parse links" while posting and hence link will appear as simple text.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 30, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> hmm... may i know whats the problem in posting the direct link... Forum rules do allow it, its not a Warez forum...
> 
> anyway nice information... but should have posted the direct link...


may he copied it from warez forum and was too lazy to edit it.


----------

